# Rabid Brady



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Brady loves his frisbee, and regularly catches it in mid-air. Hence this interesting picture:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes!!! That's an interesting picture. He certainly does look intent on getting that frisbee!!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yowza! Not sure I'd want to be that frisbee!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

LOL!!! OMG, that is sooo great. :biggrin:
Brady has his Frisbee, while our Boston, Shelby's, choice is a racket ball. She is very impressive when it comes to catching that. And when it gets slimy, it shoots out like a rocket. Can't tell you how many times it's knocked over a glass of something off the table, or dented the lamp shades, and the best is when it's smacked me in the face...Dang it hurts!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha I LOVE that picture! It's amazing and made me actually laugh out loud


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Haha...it reminds me of the dragon from 'How to Train Your Dragon' if any of you have seen it...I have a five-year-old...of course I've seen it. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

That is AWESOME!! 
Hahahaha


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Hahaha! Great pic. He sure does "love" his frisbee! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

harrkim120 said:


> Haha...it reminds me of the dragon from 'How to Train Your Dragon' if any of you have seen it...I have a five-year-old...of course I've seen it. LOL :biggrin:


Haha YES I did see it and it was an adorable movie! They should have had a Brady dragon in it, you're right :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Goofy dog! Haha Lol


----------

